# benelli nova recoil reducer question



## trappermrd (Jun 28, 2007)

i have a benelli nova pump in the 3 1/2 inch gun . i bought this gun before the recoil reducers came standard on the gun. i can buy one and install it for 100.00. is it worth it ? do they take the recoil out of the 3 1/2 goose loads ? i have a bad shoulder and will need a opertaion next year. thanks. marty


----------



## trappermrd (Jun 28, 2007)

no feed back ? ssure could use some info. i hate to spend 100.00 if they dont work. thanks. marty


----------



## faithsdave (Jan 8, 2004)

Marty, it will help. Not as much as the Super Nova with the built in system, but it will be a noticeable difference.


----------



## simme (Mar 31, 2009)

I would check into mercury recoil reducers that go into the stock. You could also put one of the better recoil pads on.


----------



## coonman (Jul 31, 2008)

thanks for the info. looks like i should buy one. coonman/trappermrd


----------



## API (Jul 14, 2009)

I had the same issue about 3 years ago. I bought and installed a limbsaver butt pad for about $40. The problem was solved. :thumb: http://www.limbsaver.com/2009/products/firearms/recoil_pads/precision.php


----------



## p5200 (Jun 6, 2008)

I agree with the limsaver along with proper shouldering. I plan to get one for my benelli nova. :beer:


----------



## wburns (Feb 27, 2009)

I put one in my Benelli stock along with the limbsaver pad. For waterfowl I also installed a mercury tube in place of the plug in the magazine tube. The three working in combination really took the kick out of the gun when using 3.5in shells. I only use it for waterfowl, and not upland so I am unconcerned about weight. I would not recommend that setup for upland due to it weights the gun down a lot.


----------



## API (Jul 14, 2009)

wburns said:


> ...I also installed a mercury tube in place of the plug in the magazine tube.


What does this do to the tube's shell capacity?


----------



## wburns (Feb 27, 2009)

It does nothing. It simply replaces the plug. All you do is remove the plug and replace it with the recoil reducer. Since you can only have three shells in for waterfowl it does not affect the capacity regardless of whether you use 3.5in or less. I bought an extra magazine spring, because you have to trim the spring to hold the reducer in place. This way if I want to remove the reducer I can put the original spring back in the gun and can use the original plug if I want to for upland hunting. I bought my reducer from Midway USA if I remember right. Otherwise I got it from Brownells. They have several models for shotguns. Some screw in place of the magazine cap. However for the Benelli Nova, I had to purchase the style I have. They also sell the magazine tube spring. All in all I think I spent 60-70 dollars for both the reducer and spring. Only time it would be a pain is for snow goose hunting in the spring where you can remove the plug. I suppose you could add a magazine extension and use it with the full length spring to give yourself a few more shots.


----------

